

HackerNewsers now supports Google Talk, Skype, Twitter, Stack Overflow - phpnode
http://hackernewsers.com/users.html?User[city]=York&User[countryId]=826

======
DrJokepu
Sorry for nitpicking, but it's not Google Talk, it's XMPP (aka Jabber). Google
Talk is just one of the many interconnected and interoperable XMPP services,
but there are many others as well: <http://xmpp.org/services/>

~~~
phpnode
hmm, that's true but I rely on Google Talk to provide the online/offline
badges, if you know of any services that will provide the same functionality
I'd love to hear about them.

~~~
chronomex
I'm not sure how difficult it would be to create, but you could have an XMPP
bot request presence subscriptions from all users who enter usernames.

Hmm, this sounds like an interesting problem.

~~~
DrJokepu
Problem is that more often than not to be able to receive presence updates,
you need to be on the presence ("friends") list of the other party, you can't
just request the presence of any user in XMPP world. Even if you could, it
take a few seconds, which is a very long time in the lifetime of a web
request.

------
adrianwaj
Would be good to import SO points, and then be able to run a search on say HN
points and SO points. Perhaps Twitter stats too.

~~~
phpnode
I do collect the SO reputation score so this is possible, lets see how many
upvotes your post gets and if enough people agree I'll do it.

------
phpnode
The skype and google talk badges combined with timezone search should help
with the problem of finding people to talk to / bounce ideas off who are
online right now. If anyone wants other IM protocols supported, post them here
and I'll see what I can do

------
mike-cardwell
I don't want to spam all my twitter followers with a link to your website just
so you can confirm that a twitter account belongs to me. Isn't there a better
way of performing the confirmation?

~~~
phpnode
You can put the link in your twitter profile instead, or delete the tweet
after. I'll make that clearer

~~~
mike-cardwell
Cool. Putting it in the web field in my Twitter profile temporarily, worked.

------
mike-cardwell
FYI, the password reset email from hackernewsers to me was delayed because the
mail server host IPv6 address [2002:c125:989e:b:219:66ff:fe07:22e7] doesn't
have any reverse DNS set up. Should really have FCRDNS.

~~~
phpnode
thanks, I'll look into it

------
bravura
Bug: If you simultaneously add twitter and stackoverflow information, and it
asks you to authenticate, and you authenticate one of those, all the "other
public profiles" information is lost (not saved). You have to authenticate
twitter by itself, then SO.

Suggestion: Could I have my bio at the top? My bio is far more important for
stating my value proposition than a list of cookie-cutter skills. Also, the
skillset should be collapsed and not take up so much vertical space.

~~~
phpnode
investigating... thanks

Edit - moved the bio to the top, will see what I can do about the skills

------
terrellm
Congrats on the site - it looks like you are getting some traction.

Just a suggestion, but you may want to clean up the skills list. Letting the
community add their own skills (rather than suggest) causes the list to get
really messy in a hurry.

Example:

    
    
      Ruby
      - Rails
      - webapp development
      --- Programming
      ----- XProc
      --- sinatra

~~~
phpnode
Thanks, you're right about the skills, at the moment merging duplicates is a
bit of a pain, I'll have to make it easier.

------
HNer
Love the speed that you work at, getting out this MVP in what was it 14 hours
or something? plus it looks great too. This is what I always struggle with, I
can get a MVP out quick but it will look rough.

------
tomh-
Linking Stackoverflow accounts doesn't work, I tried copying the link, but
verification fails.

~~~
phpnode
hmm, strange, does it work if you try again now?

------
jbugh
hbrgcduhrfzefubu

------
jbugh
hufrjbgvugtegewaszuty

